# New & shellshocked after latest consult today, advice needed please fellow mbrs



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello 

I registered some time ago, but have not posted until now. So briefly here is my story, and I welcome feedback from ladies who have experience of this - as i am keen to chat it through to help us decide on our next step. I am 32 DH is 35, TTC 2 years. 

First review Leeds Seacroft - appointment Oct 12, they advised SA really low (2 tests, one 2million, one 7 million, low morph)and ICSI recommended. At the time this was a shock as i was thinking IUI. Anyhow i knew my FSH was high at 17. Since then my AMH has come back at 0.58 which is v.low but AFC 6. So my husband and I have been on a huge health kick this year, i have lost a stone and he has lost 2, leading very healthy lifestyle, we wanted to improve his count. I had hysteroscopy in Feb and he has recently given a further SA. 

We went in for next steps today. 

We were told his SA count is now 12million but still low morph but good increase, need 15million for standard IVF so ICSI still recommended. 

Hysteroscopy results came back fine and tubes looked open. However due to  low AFC and AMH and high FSH they are suggesting donor eggs and laparoscopy to check patency of tubes (even though they looked fine on u/sound and hysteroscopy)

DE is not a route we want to go down. 

My dilemma is do we wait what could be 6 months for the lap to find out all was either normal or one or both tubes removed and IVF our only option going forward? You hear so much of natural conception stories before or inbetween IVF. I guess I really want to understand how much the tubes or any small issue in the tubes can affect the embryo if we do go straight to IVF (and produce eggs) and am i being daft to skip a lap at this point? 

Your thoughts and feedback welcomed. The mention of DE today was a real shock and very upsetting. I am generally a positive person and although the odds are not in our favour I do think that it only takes one good egg and we may have age on our side? There are lots of success stories with stats like mine. 

I also welcome views on CoQ10, DHEA and Acupuncture from people who think this has helped. 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think with your amh levels you probably can't afford to wait. I'd go straight for IVF in your position. I'd insist on giving it a shot with your own eggs since you won't know until you try how well you will respond to drugs. I don't think you should try donor eggs until you have exhausted all other possibilities because otherwise you won't have peace of mind. Your age is a good factor in that if you did end up using donor eggs you have plenty of time to achieve a pregnancy. Of course i hope you manage to use your own eggs, fingers crossed.         .
I have low AFC i had about 5 follies the first time and only about 4 the second ( they wouldn't have let me go then but i did so well the first time they let me) i got 11 eggs on my first cycle and 7 the second time. I have three frozen embryos from that second cycle, so i am still hoping for an own egg baby. 

good luck!!!


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Goldbunny! Yes i think age seems to be the only thing in our favour at the minute. I am inclined to think to push on to IVF - ive been searching the net looking for info on how the tubes could affect the IVF success and the benfit of getting that reviewed at his point when they would bypass them anyway for IVF. 

I keep thinking it only takes one good egg so fingers crossed. 

Good luck to you for your FET xx


----------



## Romeo123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Didntitgoquick - Hi hope you're ok, sorry to hear your dilemma, I was wondering which consultant you saw at Seacroft? I understand your reluctance to go straight to DE, it was an option we were offered at Seacroft but we too felt that we wanted to give my own eggs a go first.

I've got severe endometriosis so have had to have surgery first but that's another story, I'm just recovering at the moment but hopefully having it will have improved things for us.

I think having a positive attitude is great and I agree that you only need 1 egg so I think you should go for it.

Keep positive

Xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Didntitgoquick,

I'd agree with the others that if you are keen for OE IVF to just get on with it! I do have tubal infertility and as long as you don't have a hydrosalpinx (which can normally be seen on ultrasound), your tubes are not an issue for IVF. In your case a tubal problem sounds very unlikely if there is no history of pelvic infection or surgery, and the fact that other reasons have been found for not conceiving naturally.

If you really want to get your tubes checked without the wait, an alternative would be to have a hysterosalpingogram- I paid about £200 for this at a private hospital prior to my first IVF cycle. I asked my GP for a referral and got it done pretty much straight away.

Good luck,

B xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm with the same clinic as you. Why would you be thinking of tube removal? when there's absoloutley nothing to suggest you have tubal problems? Even scarred tubes dont need removing, its hydros that need to come out (hydro being the reason im tubeless) x


----------



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Hi, just to add that I have tubal issues due to endo and was advised not to have a lap but go straight to ivf.  I recently cycled with argc and they do a hysteroscopy at the start of ivf and on me they found a small cyst on my tube which they drained there and then. I am currently 15 weeks pg following that ivf.

Good luck, I know decisions are so hard to make & I wondered about the lap but was told by 3 doctors not to in my case & that ivf would bypass any tubal issues. But of course your circumstances may be different but getting more than one opinion helped me decide.

X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Didntitgoquick!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I agre with Goldbunny. If you are not ready to move to donor then you might as well try your own eggs and see how you respond. You don't want to have regrets about it later on, thinking "what if". I wasn´t in your position, but when we had IVF we only had 2 eggs, one fertilised and was put back, that egg is now 3 years old! My daughter is proof that it only takes one.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Complementary and Holistic Approaches - CLICK HERE There are various sub boards there that you may be interested in.

Yorkshire ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies!!

Romeo123 - i note our similar AMH, whats your next step? I am under Dr Rutherford, however it was a Mrs Sharma who has apparently reviewed my file and recommended the lap and DE. I have only seen registrars - never seen either of them. I have booked a private consult this Thurs with Dr Rutherford and will be asking why they didnt do lap at the same time as the hysteroscopy. I am doing a list so we use the 20 minutes wisely!!!
What have they said to you about treatment? are thye happy and willing to treat you? I think they still think ICSI for us....

IVFMamma - thankyou. How have you found at Leeds? Are there are support groups or is it just online? 

Maybe the 3 of us should meet for a coffee? No-one in my circle of friends understands how this feels.


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Didntitgoquick, I just wanted to pass on some hope about Your AMH. A friend of mine found out that her AMH was around 0.6 and had the same discussion about DE. However, they decided to give it a go with OE and whilst she produced few follicles and eggs, she is now 12 weeks pregnant.

Sometimes it feels like we're completely out of control in this game (well most of the time actually!) but there is always hope. 

Good luck with whatever decision you make


----------



## Romeo123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Didntitgoquick

Just wanted to wish you luck with your consultation tomorrow. I did PM you I hope you got it. My consultant actually sent me a study on AMH and IVF if you would like me to email or fax you it just PM and I can do that, that also goes for everyone else too.

Xx


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

ELG - Thankyou for your post its good to hear it does happen. 

Romeo - thanks for the nudge, I've replied to you and yes please the report would be very helpful. Thanks v much. Do you know how long it takes to get on an ivf cycle at Leeds? 

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow, right now I am considering paying priv for an hsg just so we know before the start of ivf. 

Thank you all for your positive words, I'm looking forward to agreeing some next steps which will hopefully be a more positive meeting.


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments on this. The appt. on thurs went v well - He completely disagreed with a lap and DE and suggested we proceed straight to ivf. He has suggested a short antagonist protocol. 

We can't get the nurse appt until the end of May but then there is no waiting list.  

I am pleased to have a plan, fingers crossed we can get some eggs of good enough quality. 

PMA.


----------

